# standard cab pick-up truck with blow through/pass through enclosures



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

what is the nicest blow-through / pass through 

from bed into cabin 

enclosure you have seen done for a standard cab truck

looking for photos/images for ideas.

thank you.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

the nicest?

http://fresnoracing.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=508

done. Next?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice !! Thanks , Whiterabbit !


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

any efficiently used space installs 

where you actually still have a bed plus the enclosure ?

thank you.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

This is a pretty nice blow-through, don't think it's a standard cab truck...

http://fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?t=4371


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

This is Audionutz's Dodge. Its not a regular cab however I don't think that matters when talking about blow throughs.




























I have not found any pics of the inside of the cab behind the rear seat however.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

any images of the inside of cab ?

thank you for the links


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> This is a pretty nice blow-through, don't think it's a standard cab truck...
> 
> http://fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?t=4371


Nice one Dave !


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a standard cab 1991 GMC Sonoma and I wanted to do a blow through but instead I ran single 8" under the drivers seat. My installer made a metal box that was no lower than the frame rails, cut a hole under the seat and put the sub in. It was really stealth. In that cab it didn't make sense to run anything bigger b/c anything below I think 30hz cancelled out due to the acoustics of the cabin. This was back in 1997/1999 so no pics that I could find.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> I had a standard cab 1991 GMC Sonoma and I wanted to do a blow through but instead I ran single 8" under the drivers seat. My installer made a metal box that was no lower than the frame rails, cut a hole under the seat and put the sub in. It was really stealth. In that cab it didn't make sense to run anything bigger b/c anything below I think 30hz cancelled out due to the acoustics of the cabin. This was back in 1997/1999 so no pics that I could find.


I can relate to that, my boss put two 8W3's under his bench seat in an F-150.
Zuki is making plans for another install, that's why he is getting ideas on "Blow-thrus".


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> This is a pretty nice blow-through, don't think it's a standard cab truck...
> 
> http://fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?t=4371


I don't need a blow through sub enclosure in the foreseeable future. BUT DAMN, THAT GUYS WORK ROCKS!!!

Ge0


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> I don't need a blow through sub enclosure in the foreseeable future. BUT DAMN, THAT GUYS WORK ROCKS!!!
> 
> Ge0


A buddy of mine is wanting me to do a blow through in his x-cab. Gives me some ideas. Really sweet work. 
John


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i would like to see some installs which show how the swiveling effect of the cab and bed are delt with with the blow through vent .

how do you maintain a solid rectangular vent connection between the cab and bed metal cut out, and still allow the truck to safely twist and swivel 

or does someone make a think rectangular silicone type blow through vent device ?

hey new product idea ?


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think that most use an accordian boot camper seal. Then just build the port to fit inside of that( with a little slack for movement ), them trim out the interior to clean everything up.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

crux131 said:


> I think that most use an accordian boot camper seal. Then just build the port to fit inside of that( with a little slack for movement ), them trim out the interior to clean everything up.


word.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

crux131 said:


> I think that most use an accordian boot camper seal. Then just build the port to fit inside of that( with a little slack for movement ), them trim out the interior to clean everything up.


That is what I used on some prior install also. 


Here are some pics of another Dodge. He had it done at a shop so I am surprised they didn't bother to paint the entire vent.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> That is what I used on some prior install also.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of another Dodge. He had it done at a shop so I am surprised they didn't bother to paint the entire vent.



This doesn't appear to "freshly" done, it actually appears to be "Rode hard and put away Wet " 

I am assuming that Steve has gotten where he is at by crossing the T's and dotting the I's.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

here is mine. We used a camper accodian boot and allowed an inch all the way around for flex issues. Works great. No problems.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> here is mine. We used a camper accodian boot and allowed an inch all the way around for flex issues. Works great. No problems.


Dam man, paint that vent....


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

twist concerns are reduced to zero with the camper boot ?

any camper boot provide better results than another ?


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

they have a good accordian boot.....

http://papeenterprises.mediatunes.com/


when i did my cut, i went the hard way. i sandwiched my cab in a steel frame and attached the box to the cab. i left an inch or so space under the box to the bed and never had problems with flex hitting.

but like i said, i went over board for my own. for a shop to do for a customer, this route takes waayyyy more work, time, and materials.

i'd post some pics, but because of these cali storms, i'm reduced to dial up until our DSL gets fixed.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

.
.
.........do you have more under construction photo's of this blow through.















BigRed said:


> here is mine. We used a camper accodian boot and allowed an inch all the way around for flex issues. Works great. No problems.


----------

